# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  DreamRealEyes Dream Yoga Journal

## DreamRealEyes

06-28-14 Starting Dream Yoga Journal

----------


## Sivason

Great! I hope some of the material will be interesting to you and provide you with endless things to play with. This material should be approached slowly (ok to read through all at once) and the ideas incorporated over time (months).

----------


## DreamRealEyes

Yesterday I practiced Level 1.  I'm posting this not really for your comment, just want to record it.

Last night, after doing level 1 for the first time, at 3 am in the morning I had this non lucid dream.  I was in a small villiage hut type house in an Asian village.  People were there and I had been conversing with them but then I just sat there on a wooden bench looking out at the garden through a bamboo framed window.  I sat there several minuts, doing nothng, saying nothing just taking in the scenery through the window.  I've never done something like this in a dream before.  Even in the dream at one point I had the thought that "this is strange for me to do"... Hmmm did I think ..."in a dream"?  It was a semi-lucid state, but never before have I remained this quite in a dream, lucid or not.  I think I woke up from that state.

I have to assume that experience was due to the dream yoga practice.

Two things I realized this morning.  One is that I quite often have dreams chock full of dream signs.  I often awake and on reflection kick myself for being so thick headed.  Now I'm realizing that some part of myself, or even maybe dream guides of some sort is setting up my dreaming. That part of myself, or DG's are doing their part, now I just need to do my part and recognize it.   Simple enough, eh..

The second is that these days, with my work schedule of getting up so early in the morning, that I usually awake from a long vivid dream at about 3 am in the morning.  After that I may go in and out of dreams but they are more fleeting and then I have to get up before I can really get into that late morning rem sleep.

So it has occurred to me that should be my target for lucid dreaming.  That first long rem period of the morning.  I won't give up on becoming lucid in the other rems before I get up but that one at 3 am is where I'm going to set my intent for.

----------

